# S & W: Browning Syntec Carp Match Combo nur 39,95 Euro



## S & W Onlineshop (19. Juni 2010)

Unser Angebot für alle, die Qualität von Browning zum Einsteiger-Preis suchen:

Bei S & W gibt es jetzt die "Syntec Carp Match Combo" in 3.60m inkl. Browning Rolle, Schnur und passendem Futteral für freundliche 39,95 Euro!
 






Die Welt von Browning erleben mit dem Rundum-sorglos-Paket! Eine souveräne Kohlefaser-Karpfen-Matchrute kombiniert mit einer gefüllten Rolle, verpackt in einem hochwertigen Futteral! Was will man mehr?

Die Fakten:
- Länge 3.60m
- Transp.-Länge 1.28m
- 3 teilig
- Wurfgewicht 30g

Hier geht's zum Angebot!

Besuchen Sie auch unseren Browning Pro Shop!


----------

